# New Rapido Problems



## 108125

We collected our new Rapido 9048DF from Brownhills in March at it was apparent straight away that there were a few problems. I should have just gone straight back to BH but, to be honest, I was just too excited to get started with the new home.
Anyway, it goes back on Monday for BH to look at a "bang" that occures under the home on starting up the engine and a lesser one on stopping. Has anyone else had this? Also, the handbrake has deteriorated rapidly in a few weeks and now does not hold on the levelling ramps.
We are very pleased with the Rapido side of things - less so with Fiat. Maybe we should have gone for a Merc?
As with another member, we were confused at first with the Truma controls until we remembered what we were told on the handover at BH - the top one sets the Input (gas/electric/both) then the bottom one says what you want to do with it (water/heating) Makes more sense now.
We are pleased to have chosen a Rapido but not looking forward to getting BH to sort out the problems
Terry and Ann


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Terry and Ann

Sorry the excitement of the new motorhome has been spoilt a little by the problems. It seems just about every new motorhome has some problem or other. I can completely understand your desire to enjoy the van, and put the problems to one side. I'm the same :roll:

Have a look :: here ::, which is a list of the problems and campaigns and recalls for the new Fiat X2/50. I hope you can get over your disappointment, because the Fiat is a beautiful drive, and a great base for a motorhome, spoilt by a few silly design problems.

Gerald


----------



## 104477

Hi Terry & Ann,
Just to concur with Gerald, the Fiat Ducato based Rapido we drive is an enjoyable drive. So much so we tend to take the longer and slower routes rather than Autoroutes or motorways.
Hope you get it sorted easily. ( Do you have a big bang theory?)
Regards Rob.


----------



## Wizzo

Just a guess but might the bang be the exhaust hitting the underneath of the van on starting and stopping the engine?

JohnW


----------



## 108125

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I have been under the motorhome when Ann has started it and. for the life of me, I can't see anything that could cause this. I though myself that it could be the exhaust but can't see anything move. Oh well, just have to place myself in the hands of Brownhills. Its good to know nobody else has this problem, though. I'll report back when I know the answer (if I do) on the 'big bang' !!
Terry


----------



## Bagshanty

We had a similar problem with our Rapido 746 when new 2 years ago. At certain speed/gear combinations there was an awful graunching noise,. sounded really alarming. It turned out to be the exhaust mount banging on the chassis. Caravannes Rapido sorted it out no problem.

We've had no probs with the handbrake. Are you sure you haven't applied it whilst in motion - it is only for use when stationery (stationary?)

Concur, the drive is brilliant, and the Rapido bit is excellent . (we're currently in a campsite below Helvellyn)


----------



## camoyboy

Hi NorfolkCowboy from another Norfolk 'boy,
We have been told by Wokingham Motorhomes that our new Rapido 7097F will be ready for collection in 4 weeks. This is our first brand new MH and I am looking forward to see how many of all the Fiat problems will be on ours. I am fairly confident that the Rapido build quality will be up to scratch, as was our current one. As a Fiat enthusiast I know that you can get good'uns and bad'uns, but I'm hoping that most of the issues are sorted by now. 
Colin


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Terry

The best guess we have is that the 'knock' is maybe part of the engine / gearbox knocking on the chassis. There seems to be a thought that the engine mounts or steadies are a little bit soft, which might also cause the 'juddering' in reverse which is reported.

Gerald


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

camoyboy said:


> Hi NorfolkCowboy from another Norfolk 'boy,
> We have been told by Wokingham Motorhomes that our new Rapido 7097F will be ready for collection in 4 weeks. This is our first brand new MH and I am looking forward to see how many of all the Fiat problems will be on ours. I am fairly confident that the Rapido build quality will be up to scratch, as was our current one. As a Fiat enthusiast I know that you can get good'uns and bad'uns, but I'm hoping that most of the issues are sorted by now.
> Colin


You will be in safe hands with Martin and Paul from Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham. Enjoy!

Regards


----------



## iandsm

*9048 df*

We have a new Rapido 9048 df (March28th) it has been back to Brownhills twice for minor matters, a leaking window and a faulty bed gas strut. On both occassions they sorted the problem and treated us and the camper with respect and were polite and helpful.There has been the odd slight thump on starting but so slight I shan't bother with it unless it gets worse. I am sure its only the exhaust or perhaps some slight engine vibration on the soft mountings. Recommend you stay overnight on their parking area and book in to service reception am.

The Rapido is a joy, well buillt, comfortable and lovely to drive, we look forward to many years enjoyment and are confident in our choice of motorhome and dealer. We have had no problems with either.

As you have posted about your problem on the forum please be fair and let us all know how you get on with Brownhills, good or bad. Good luck


----------



## 102685

The thump is linked to the judder problem, a silly design fault that will prematurely cook your clutch & reduce your gearbox to a useless bucket full of bits.

Bryan


----------



## Telbell

> The thump is linked to the judder problem, a silly design fault that will prematurely cook your clutch & reduce your gearbox to a useless bucket full of bits.


Don't hold back so much Bryan-you're far too considerate of others' feelings :lol:


----------



## 102685

> Don't hold back so much Bryan-you're far too considerate of others' feelings


Telbell

I could always do like the rest & go for a group hug & kid each other that all's well with the X250, but that's just not the way it is, is it?

Bryan


----------



## iandsm

*Judder*

If someone is making a reference to me (group hug etc) I dont want a hug I am just saying it like it is, or at least the way I see it. What real evidence is there that the thump has anythig to do with judder? If there is none the two items should not be linked. Is the information coming from a qualfied motor engineer? is a solution suggested? or is this just suposition


----------



## 109481

*Rapido 7065+ faults after 3 months*

We have had our Rapido 7065+ for just over 3 months and with 2000 miles on the clock. We are very impressed with its performance on the road and its comfort on site.
We recently spent 4 weeks in France travelling about 1000 miles, and improved our rolling average fuel consumption to 25.7 mpg (23.1 for the first 1000 miles
We are however disappointed with the quality some of the bought in components and the build quality of this Rapido product
The cab & chassis are built using impressive modern automotive quality standards (apart from the clutch), but the Rapido bits obviously are not constructed using the same standards
Here is a list of design faults and bits that fell off
•	The freezer door hits the bedroom sliding door retaining catch when opened; result one damaged (slightly) freezer door
•	The tilting bed head has broken for the second time (the pivot comes out of its locating hole in the frame). There should be two stays and not just one to provide the correct load support. It is not fit for purpose the way it has been designed
•	The Rapido 7xxx plus range is fitted with a back-lit mirrored cocktail cabinet fitted with two clear plastic shelves (with cut outs to allow glassed to be hung inside) and supported of tiny chrome brackets that push into holes in the cupboard side and the shelf. This is the craziest, most user-unfriendly system I have ever seen. The brackets always fall out and you need to have very nimble fingers to refit fit them. We cannot refit them and so we have abandoned this French design folly. I would like to meet the designer and lock him in the van until the brackets are refitted and don't come out
•	The front fell off one of the under bed cupboards. The front carries the catch, so when it came off the whole drawer slid out at the next left hand bend and spilt its contents on the floor (nice!)
•	The waste water valve sometimes doesn't close or open; it seem not to locate into the bit that needs to be turned
•	The WAECO reversing camera will not switch on or off using the button on the camera itself. It only works with the remote
•	The superb Skyview front sunlight hatch has a wheel that rotates a splined shaft that turns to open the hatch. This spindle is not attached to the roof and as a result the wheel comes off the splines and the hatch cannot be closed or opened unless the whole thing is stripped done and re-assembled correctly (again another bit not fit for purpose)
•	The nearside rear window (above the bed) fell off when my wife was shutting it. The struts have ratchets that are cleared and reset by fully opening the window and allowing it to close. The problem is that the hinge mechanism ruining along the top of the widow is only a simple lip type. If the window is opened too far the window hinge detaches itself from the frame and then hangs on the struts down the side of the van.The struts have to be removed before the window can be replaced (a two-person job ideally not husband and wife). It took about one hour to fix and replacing the struts was impossible without damaging them It was raining and the mosquitoes were biting and we were not happy bunnies
•	IN ADDITION, THE CLUTCH has started to judder in reverse. Why does it do that when you are being watched?
I am taking the van back to Brownhills Newark this week to get the problems fixed
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## jazz44

Yes, you should have gone for a Merc, 
we picked ours up a Rapido 977M end of May
from B/H, FANTASTIC!!! Simply The Best, Drives like a dream


----------



## WingPete

*Same experiences*

Hi Skimbo. It appears that we have similarities, regarding Rapido defects.
My sunshine roof also has a poor operation of the turn handle, but also latches that disengage in stron cross breezes when in motion.
That drinks cabinet is useless. Even tried using blue tack to keep supports in place. No good at all. In trying to get plastic to line up, managed to crack the mirror back. Remis windscreen blind was slightly damaged on delivery, and still waiting for new one to be delivered to dealer. Water drains so slowly, I thought it must be blocked. Problem seems to be there is no fall in the pipework to help gravity. My gear shift came apart on trying to engage reverse (at 1200 miles) ,
A very nice man from AA, sent by Fiat, found there is a psuh on joint which was too loose. Pushed back on and it worked. Access is by removing the plastic gear shift cover from the dash, held by silly little plastic engaging pegs. Fiat have dealt with tha and other recalls, including new water shield for engine. Other than that, am happy with the layout and performance. Pity Rapido are not as caring of their customers than maybe expected.


----------



## 109481

*Fixing the problem*

I took my Rapido 7065+ to Brownhills this week to have the problems fixed (see my earlier posting)
The feedback I got from the after sales team at Newark was friendly and positive but also very interesting regarding the Management Buy Out (MBO)
Any warranty claims requiring replacement parts agreed with Brownhills prior to the MBO are no longer in the system and need to be claimed again
The broken bed and the stupid cocktail cabinet have been referred back to Rapido Mayenne for a design fix (the original design is not fit for purpose)
When I complained about the juddering clutch, I was told that Brownhills could not fix it and that they had been told by Fiat that it was a normal feature of the Ducato behaviour. I was told to take it to my Fiat dealer for them to have a look at it
Since I did not buy the Rapido from Fiat but from Brownhills, aren't they contractually obliged to replace the faulty part (alleged) and not for me to trawl around the Fiat network to prove that the problem exists
I guess if Fiat says that the juddering is normal, then this is a lovely ring fence within which the manufacturer and the dealer can hide!
As a final note, can I plead with all the fitters working on MHs that if they are going to fit a countersunk screw could they please countersink the holes so that they fit flush? 
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: Fixing the problem*



skimbo said:


> Since I did not buy the Rapido from Fiat but from Brownhills, aren't they contractually obliged to replace the faulty part (alleged) and not for me to trawl around the Fiat network to prove that the problem exists
> Skimbo


As I understand English Law your contract is with the company from which you purchased the product (BH) and not with any of the suppliers of the bits that make up your product.

However, as the company from which you purchased the product is presumably no longer in existence (the original BH) where does that leave you? Maybe at the mercy of the new BH's goodwill.

JohnW


----------



## 109481

Brownhills are handling Rapido warranty work (as will other Rapido dealers)
There appears to be a before MBO and an after MBO situation at Brownhills which only affects parts ordered before the MBO
Regarding the judders I will go to Fiat and ask for an accompagnied road test to see what they say
appy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## 108125

Hi everybody
Here is an update for y'all. On the 'big bang' BH investigated this but found nothing wrong. They say that it is a featue of the MH. In fairness, we spoke to other MHers on the overnight facility at BH and they said they had the 'bang' too. I guess we just have to live with it then. On the handbrake problem BH cleaned the pads but culd do nothing more as they can no longer do Fiat warranty work. (Heaven help any new buyers then) I now have to find another dealer to do the repair or live with that problem too. On a positive note, I happened to break an indicator light on a recent trip to the Scotish islands and called into BH Newark to see if they could get me a new one. What a pleaant surprise (apart from the cost of the new part) !! The Part Dept lady (Linda) was very helpfull, knew her stuff and ordered the part there and then. This was a Rapido part of course, BH sill can not order Fiat bits. Still, maybe there is still hope?

Terry


----------

